# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Гададхаре Пандиту прабху >  Что является прасадом ?

## Марина З

Добрый день

Достаточно ли просто прочитать текст ? И почему существует махапрасад, как это понять ? ) Пища ведь предложена в обоих случаях )

----------


## Марина З

Сколько уровней прасада ? )

----------

